
Scottish Parliament Backs Independence Vote and Defies U.K - sdomino
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-03-28/scottish-parliament-backs-independence-vote-in-defiance-of-u-k
======
grawlinson
The entire Brexit fiasco is a colossal balls up, and I genuinely hope that
they can secede from the UK and re-join the EU.

It's even more telling when the politician who spearheaded this ill-fated
campaign is wanting to immigrate from the UK if Brexit goes ahead.

~~~
r00fus
I wonder when it might rejoin the EU?

Also wonder what impact this might have for investment opportunities.

~~~
grawlinson
London used to be the banking capital of the entire EU. Everyone is now
considering other EU capital cities. We'll be seeing huge effects for years,
if not decades, to come.

------
lowbloodsugar
"The U.K. government repeated May’s mantra that now is the time to pull
together rather than take separate paths."

Can't make this up.

~~~
sparky_z
To be fair, she didn't support Brexit so it's not a personal hypocrisy on her
part.

